# New Pup Coming Soon



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I will be picking up this female pup this weekend or next. She was bred by my buddy in Indiana out of a couple of his field champions. His top stud (the sire of my 5 year old male Benny) died this spring so I traded Benny to him for two pick-of-the-litter females; this little gal and the female pick of the first litter Benny sires.
My 9.5 year old male is still in good health so he should be a good pup trainer for her this year and next. He has been a great dog to start my now 15 month old female with as she coming along well and tries to run the hide off of the bunnies.


----------



## nuhunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Love it! Congratulations, He had some good looking pups out of this litter.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Finally got her home after a 1300 mile round trip to Indiana this past weekend.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome breed!


----------



## Skip (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats!...
Just curious what the breeding goes back to?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

not much prettier then a new pup,,,well,,, that doesn't wear skirts anyway.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Here she is at five months old starting to show an interest in rabbits. 
I have access to a ten acre tangle of awesome rabbit cover that is my pup starting spot. I flushed up six in an hour and Lilly was curious enough to try following them.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Always a pleasure to see your dogs. I need to get the preachers email address so I can send him a link to your posts.

BTW I still have that shanty stove.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Always wondered how they do in the deeper snow? Imagine with enough drive they just push through it.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Ultramag said:


> I just received an email from a buddy with a picture of a buck shot with a compound in Ohio. The story claims it has 39 points and scored 291. It was shot on November 8, 2000 in Greene County, Ohio. The hunters name is Mike Beatty. I have a picture but I need assistance in getting it here for everyone to see.


They are very strong and will push through it, but will wear down and tire.
They don't run on top of a crust like a smaller Beagle can.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

My beagle isn't small either and has fairly shorter legs. He's a bull though. My puppy, well 1 and some change now is taller and a LOT faster. Can't wait to run em tomorrow. Should be good


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Beautiful looking little pup.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

First time getting fur in her mouth!
7.5 months old now and loves shaking a bunny.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)




----------

